# It Might Get Loud



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[youtube=object]Rl9iS2egnC0[/youtube]


Aug 14 can't get here fast enough. :bow:
Not sure this will be a date-night movie though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hum..will surely be a good flick to rent...but why on earth get Jack Black and The Edge..i mean guitar legend?...seriously?. The Edge, is an effect player not a guitar player, without his million effect, he sounds like crap basicaly. Black!..well..he's unproven to be in the same Room as Jimmy realy.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Whatever we think about the choice of guitarists for this movie - it is an amazing guitarist's movie. Saw it at its premiere at the Toronto International Film Festival last fall (though unfortunately not at the opening night gala which Page, Black and the Edge attended). 
Definitely worth seeing at a decent theatre - big screen, big sound - that goes up to 11.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it looks pretty good. I had heard about this movie awhile back.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Black/ White/ Guitarist/ comedian

I think you may be off with your Jack? kkjuw

I definitely wouldn't want to hear this in a hyper airconditioned, distorto JBL sizzle suburban cinema complex soundsystem, noooo thanks

At home is another story.

Andy


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like a Blu-Ray edition would be the ticket here!! Definitley one for the home collection.

Brian


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bscott said:


> It looks like a Blu-Ray edition would be the ticket here!! Definitley one for the home collection.
> 
> Brian


+1! Looking forward to it!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> +1! Looking forward to it!


I must +1 your +1. This looks like it'll be awesome.


----------



## pdks (Mar 11, 2009)

Never enough fun 'n games rock 'n roll movies!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> Hum..will surely be a good flick to rent...but why on earth get Jack Black and The Edge..i mean guitar legend?...seriously?. The Edge, is an effect player not a guitar player, without his million effect, he sounds like crap basicaly. Black!..well..he's unproven to be in the same Room as Jimmy realy.


my guess: 
Page - icon from the 60s to early 70s
Edge - icon from the 80s to early 90s
White - icon from this decade (and just getting stronger imho)

fwiw, Page was asked a while ago if anyone was carrying on the 'spirit of Zeppelin'. His answer was "only one band - the White Stripes".


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

al3d said:


> Hum..will surely be a good flick to rent...but why on earth get Jack Black and The Edge..i mean guitar legend?...seriously?. The Edge, is an effect player not a guitar player, without his million effect, he sounds like crap basicaly. Black!..well..he's unproven to be in the same Room as Jimmy realy.


It's all personal preference man. I consider the Edge to be one of the most underrated players ever, his playing has influenced every second I've ever touched a guitar. On the other side of the coin, I hate Jack Black and don't think he has any place in this movie either. To each his own! 

That said, it's definitely an interesting and dynamic mix of players and styles. I can't wait to go see this!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> . On the other side of the coin, I hate Jack Black and don't think he has any place in this movie either.



Yeah man, #@$ing Jack Black doesn't have any place in this movie. He was OK in "School of Rock" and "Tropic Thunder", but to pass himself off as a "guitar legend" is just plain ridiculous IMHO.

Shawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> my guess:
> Page - icon from the 60s to early 70s
> Edge - icon from the 80s to early 90s
> White - icon from this decade (and just getting stronger imho)
> ...


So tell me (playing devil's advocate here) what is the spirit of Led Zepplin? Ripping off other folks tunes and calling them your own?? For many years even after you've been called out? Dont' get me wrong, I love Zep, but in alot of cases they weren't what you'd call original.. Cept for Plant's vox.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> So tell me (playing devil's advocate here) what is the spirit of Led Zepplin? Ripping off other folks tunes and calling them your own?? For many years even after you've been called out? Dont' get me wrong, I love Zep, but in alot of cases they weren't what you'd call original.. Cept for Plant's vox.


Zep's spirit for me = 1) start with blues. 2) add raw, raunch and loud. 
(imho, ymmv, etc)

as for Page's originality, the first thing that came to mind was his bow work. Yes I understand he wasn't the first to use the bow, but it's the earliest I recall seeing or hearing it. I hadn't heard a negative delay used before Zep either (echo comes before actual - I doubt that was Plant's idea) 

off to wiki: _ Allmusic states that "just about every rock guitarist from the late '60s/early '70s to the present day has been influenced by Page's work with Led Zeppelin".[1] For example, his sped up, downstroke guitar riff in "Communication Breakdown" is *cited as being the inspiration for guitarist Johnny Ramone* to develop his punk-defining, strictly downstroke guitar strumming, while Page's landmark guitar solo from the song "Heartbreaker" has been *credited by Eddie Van Halen as being the inspiration for his two-hand tapping technique *after he had seen Led Zeppelin perform in 1971._

good enough for me :smile:


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Yeah man, #@$ing Jack Black doesn't have any place in this movie. He was OK in "School of Rock" and "Tropic Thunder", but to pass himself off as a "guitar legend" is just plain ridiculous IMHO.
> 
> Shawn.


Wrong "Jack" - the movie features the guitarist Jack _White_, not Jack _Black _(the middling actor)


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

db62 said:


> Wrong "Jack" - the movie features the guitarist Jack _White_, not Jack _Black _(the middling actor)


Yes, I know. This thread is jam packed with people flogging poor Jack Black. I'm not sure if I'm more surprised that folks could mix these two up, or that *nobody* got my little joke

Jack Black:
http://unrealitymag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/jack-black.jpg

Jack White:
http://www.axebay.com/blog/images/jackwhite.jpg

Shawn :smile:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> So tell me (playing devil's advocate here) what is the spirit of Led Zepplin? Ripping off other folks tunes and calling them your own?? For many years even after you've been called out? Dont' get me wrong, I love Zep, but in alot of cases they weren't what you'd call original.. Cept for Plant's vox.


Page's arrangements bear little resemblance to the original tunes and it was Plant's lyrics that got them into trouble. Being stingy with credit seemed to be de-rigeur among englilsh bands of the time. You would be surprised who has been accused or has admitted it openly. 


As for Plant being original - Howlin' Wolf. And he's only one I could mention.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah but you know what? Zep was the sum of it's parts, much like Sabbath,Stones, whatever you want, right place right time. Nah I dont' get the Howlin Wolf referance so much, Plant was the quintessential frontman, withe the right drummer, bass player and guitar player. Zep was so much more than Page's guitar. Don't get me wrong, like I said I love them, been to see Page Plant.. Just puttin it out there.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*Saw It!*

After months of anticipation, I went and saw this at a local independent theatre last night so, I had to dig this thread up again. :wave:

Just to clarify - Jack WHITE, The Edge & Jimmy Page.
I thought it was really interesting. All 3 are stylistically different and approach the instrument in a different way. The documentary went digging into their pasts a bit to find out what got them into the guitar, what inspires them, their creative processes, etc.

One of my favourite parts was seeing Jimmy Page grinning like a little boy and playing air guitar when he put on an LP of "The Rumble".

Great juxtaposition between The Edge and all of his effects and White who experiments with stripping as much as he can out of a song.

You don't have to agree with everything they do, but it's a worthwhile watch IMO

Has anyone else seen it? Thoughts?

~ Cadence


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the review Cadence. I'd heard about the movie some time back, and finally caught a trailer online for it. I'll probably wait till it's out on DVD to see it. 

I'm curious to learn more about Jack White and Page, never was interested much in the Edge, but I'm sure I'll glean some interesting info from him as well.

I'm also looking forward to two new documentaries that should be out (probably next year) from the guys that made Metal and Global Metal; the first will be one on Iron Maiden, the other (which I can't wait to see) is on Rush.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Vintage_Groove said:


> Thanks for the review Cadence. I'd heard about the movie some time back, and finally caught a trailer online for it. I'll probably wait till it's out on DVD to see it.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about Jack White and Page, never was interested much in the Edge, but I'm sure I'll glean some interesting info from him as well.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to two new documentaries that should be out (probably next year) from the guys that made Metal and Global Metal; the first will be one on Iron Maiden, the other (which I can't wait to see) is on Rush.


Flight of the Beast is out on BD and DVD. Excellent and highley recommed it. I love Sam Dunns movies! http://www.bangerfilms.com/


If you like Rush I also recommed the Snakes and Arrows BD if you had a Blu Ray player.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Flight of the Beast is out on BD and DVD. Excellent and highley recommed it. I love Sam Dunns movies! http://www.bangerfilms.com/
> 
> 
> If you like Rush I also recommed the Snakes and Arrows BD if you had a Blu Ray player.


Great, thanks for the info. I shall check out the Maiden DVD. Don't have a BluRay player (yet).


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> So tell me (playing 's advocate here) what is the spirit of Led Zepplin? Ripping off other folks tunes and calling them your own?? For many years even after you've been called out? Dont' get me wrong, I love Zep, but in alot of cases they weren't what you'd call original.. Cept for Plant's vox.


I was going to mention this very fact, but didn't want to endure a good flaming. Thanks for doing it for me. I often wonder why Page never gets invited to the Crossroads type of get togethers with B.B. and Buddy and the likes. He isn't welcome. Not to mention getting his ass handed to him in the jam at the end. He may have been"great" once, but he has lost his magic.

CT.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i didn't go see it because i plan on buying it the moment it becomes available. page and the edge have had a huge influence on me, and white is the most exciting guitarist i've heard since forever.

-dh


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

2 things you can say about jimmy page that are true 

1) he was one of the busiest session guys ever in the 60's-70's. i think he even holds some kind of title for most recorded guitarist or something. 

2) http://www.furious.com/perfect/jimmypage.html


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Where the hell is Slash in this movie??:rockon2:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry to bring an old thread up but, :smile:

I saw the movie and will look at it again. I really liked it. 
I always liked Page and I like him even better after seeing the film, I discovered The Edge 5 or 6 years ago and I think he's really good at what he does. Jack White, beside one or two songs from the White Stripes, well I didn't know him at all. After seeing the movie, I'll be checking on him, I liked what I saw, his attitude toward music, guitar... 

One priceless moment (among others) for me in the film was seeing Page playing air guitar on Link Wray's, Rumble :smile:

My .02$ (cnd) :wave:


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Santa brought me this, cant wait to watch it!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought it off of iTunes a couple of weeks ago. For some reason it was released early on iTunes. Lucky me. I thought it was a great show. I really enjoyed it. 

I love Jack White's work but find the showmanship in the film a little annoying. Seems like he is always putting on a show. Loved the Edge's stuff. Found it really interesting. Especially the part about practicing after school and how they sucked at first. Found the Page stuff interesting as well. Well worth the movie. Will be watching it again soon.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I found this DVD under the tree this year...guess Santa was listening after all. I have to say, I did enjoy it quite a bit. But I can listen to any musician talk about their influences, background etc. for hours. If you're into that kind of thing, you'll definitely like this flick.

It is interesting to hear about how they each approach their music and their particular style of playing. But what I got out of it was that, in the end, it's just about playing music for the love of it. Doesn't matter what kind you play or even how you play it...just love to play. Something I think we can all relate to...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

The best thing in the movie for me was watching White and The Edge light up when Page started playing "Whole Lotta Love".


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> The best thing in the movie for me was watching White and The Edge light up when Page started playing "Whole Lotta Love".


yep...worth watching just for that bit alone....AND going trought Page's gear closet...it's like Porn for musicians..LOL


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I looked forever to see whn this was going to be shown in theatres up here...I don't think it ever was, aside from the impossible to get into film fest

I'll buy it on bluray

I was impressed with JW after watching it, wasn't a fan of the White Stripes but I really dig his approach & bluesy influences


you can watch the whole thing here online, in good quality ( divx )

http://veehd.com/video/2279405_it-might-get-loud-2008

can even save the cached files to your hard drive if you want


I liked the shot of Page in his vault, neat stuff

and the Link Wray LP, classic...I missed Link at the Horseshoe once & now he's dead, stupid me....RIP Link!!

yeah the reaction of Edge & JW when JP starting riffing was great!!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

There was one theatre in the midtown area that had been showing the film for about a month, maybe 1-2 months ago.

I tried a couple times to go see it, but plans always fell through - Soooo happy its out on dvd now.. It was worth the wait, Such a great doc.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My wife rented this for me last evening. Watched it in awe... It was very different too see these very large "stars" talk about guitar and music on such a personal level.

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> [youtube]5sBLir8H2zM[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Aug 14 can't get here fast enough. :bow:
> Not sure this will be a date-night movie though.


:wave: Hey, I got a heads up on this (yea, my head stays under the ground a lot).


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Funny this got bumped, I just rented it. I'm going to make some popcorn and chill,....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just saw this last night
i think it was pretty cool
im not a huge fan of page or white or the edge, but it was cool to watch.
especially cool for me was seeing jimmie doing something (he produced it) and its kinda rare to see him talk about anything, or put himself out there for us to see-
i hope he does more stuff like this.
of all of them, i prefer jack whites music, great sound, great voice, but he is obviously an unashamed poser- id prefer to just hear and not see that guy.
if i was to have a beer with any of them itd be the edge. and i hate his sound, i hate u2, but hes very down to earth- a regular joe really.. lol


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...finally got to watch this. i was disappointed with the lack of musical performances and the fact that what was there was strictly short "bites".

but, i'd watch it again.

seeing U2 as an 80s glam band was utterly vindicating!

jack white seriously outshined page and the edge, for sheer intensity and passion. he has influenced the way i think about the guitar, and about playing, more so than anyone has since the 70s.

-dh


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw this at the Toronto Film Festival, and prior to the show I had the pleasure of finding myself standing face to face with Jimmy Page, not even 4 feet away from me. I was hanging out in front of the theatre where all the press were gathered, and just happened to be standing on the curb when Page's limo rolled up. He got out of the driver's side of the limo, came around the back, and I actually had to step back from the curb to let him pass. I don't get star-struck, and I've seen plenty of famous people, but that was an absolutely electric moment for me. He is one seriously cool dude. There were middle aged men on the sidewalk grinning from ear to ear, and some teenaged kids standing next to me asking "Is that Jimmy Page?". It was a moment. I felt like a pre-teen girl at a Hannah Montana concert.

The movie was great, I thought, and I've since bought it on DVD. My favourite moments were the Link Wray scene, as well as the part where White and Edge are sitting on the couch watching Jimmy play, and you can see the childlike joy on their face watching him play Whole Lotta Love. You can't help but smile. 

Even better, though, is when the three of them are working out a song to jam to, and they decide to play the Band's "Take a Load Off Fanny". The Edge and White are saying they'll sing and play such and such parts, and they offer Jimmy to sing a particular part. Jimmy looks at them sheepishly and says "I don't sing..." The Edge and White have this look on their faces of surprise and shock, and the whole audience realized the exact same thing as them in that moment - my God, you're right, we've NEVER heard Jimmy Page sing. The audience actually burst into laughter, it was very funny.

Good movie with some real insights into the people behind the personas. I liked it.

Did I mention I met Jimmy Page?

--- D


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...i got around to watching this last night

not bad...my only real complaint was the lack of sound editing...if you set the volume to hear them talk, the guitar blew you out of the room, if the volume was set to the guitars, you couldn't hear them...to find even a spot in the middle, there were still times i couldn't quite hear...

i loved the equipment room at Jimmy's place...and although i'm not a U2 fan, i was kind of impressed with the Edge...but i agree with my wife, if the Edge sang for the band, i'd probably like them a little better, he's got a great voice. even though i don't overly care for Jack White, or his ideals (i want to fight the guitar rant was ridiculous)...i liked the movie...

i thought it was funny that the Edge was the only one of the three that drove themselves to the meeting, i liked how incredibly normal Edge and Jimmy were, and my wife thought it was funny that Jimmy's guitar tech always put the guitar on for him...she didn't watch the deleted scenes where Jimmy did it himself though...

all in all...quite decent


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> not bad...my only real complaint was the lack of sound editing...if you set the volume to hear them talk, the guitar blew you out of the room, if the volume was set to the guitars, you couldn't hear them...to find even a spot in the middle, there were still times i couldn't quite hear...


This might be more because of your TV or sound system...i've watched it twice already and i don't have that problem here!...i would say it's actually pretty nicely edited sound wise!...


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i thought it was funny that the Edge was the only one of the three that drove themselves to the meeting, i liked how incredibly normal Edge and Jimmy were,


On the second watch through, I actually paid more attention to some of the settings, as opposed to the dialogue. Did you notice how absolutely normal the Edge's kitchen is? In today's day and age of granite countertops and football-field size kitchens with mega appliances, it was refreshing to see a guy like him in that little kitchen, with the mugs hanging up above the windowsill. I could see him having a nice cuppa, just like any old irish fellow. He does seem ridiculously normal and well-adjusted.

And how many vinyl records does Jimmy Page own? His music library was awesome. i could imagine spending many a day in there.

--- D


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Duster said:


> On the second watch through, I actually paid more attention to some of the settings, as opposed to the dialogue. Did you notice how absolutely normal the Edge's kitchen is? In today's day and age of granite countertops and football-field size kitchens with mega appliances, it was refreshing to see a guy like him in that little kitchen, with the mugs hanging up above the windowsill. I could see him having a nice cuppa, just like any old irish fellow. He does seem ridiculously normal and well-adjusted.
> 
> And how many vinyl records does Jimmy Page own? His music library was awesome. i could imagine spending many a day in there.
> 
> --- D



i know...that was awesome...especially when the Edge whipped out cassette tapes to show demo's...that...i was taken by...

when we got to Jimmy's "music haven" my wife turns to me and says...we NEED THAT!!...both of us were awestuck...even by the fact he just walked over and KNEW where the record was that he wanted...


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i know...that was awesome...especially when the Edge whipped out cassette tapes to show demo's...that...i was taken by...
> 
> when we got to Jimmy's "music haven" my wife turns to me and says...we NEED THAT!!...both of us were awestuck...even by the fact he just walked over and KNEW where the record was that he wanted...


And did you happen to notice how worn the holes were in that stack of 45s he was going through? That music library ain't for show. Those are some well-loved records.

--- D


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> i thought it was funny that the Edge was the only one of the three that drove themselves to the meeting,


thats the cool think about jimmy- hes never learned to drive- never needed to.


----------

